# Your rat[s].



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm looking for several rat pictures in different poses, not just the walking normal pose, but interesting, funny, grabbing something, sitting, zombie, anything above ordinary for a rat, and if not, is you have a nice picture, Ide love to see it.

See I'm trying to get back into animal drawing and I didn't notice to many rat comic drawings out there, so i thought Ide give it a try. I'm just looking for different rat colors, poses, and something to base my drawings off or just get a look at the anatomy of a rat in some form of movement or action.

I'm very appreciative. Shoot me if I'm posting in the wrong area.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/xxsinisterxchickxx/8-16-07 photoshoot/

look through all the albums LoL i have pictures of rats spread all through out there LoL hope you find something useful


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are some funny ones of my boys...Hope it helps.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL i hope to god that flying Jay is a photo shopped picture LOL

:EDIT: or he was playing toss the rat which i do with my little man all the time LoL he loves that!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO! Didnt I tell you Jay is half rat half bird?! Yeah, lol Troy was just tossing him up and catching him...lol I got some nice shutter speed on my camera dont I? xD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

See, lol


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG!! Are you serious?? Do they really love playing "toss the rat" ??? :lol:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL. flyin jay! best picture in the world!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL rattikins my little man goes INSANE running back like a puppy with playing fetch!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah actually they do! lol every once in a while, we'll do it, on the bed of course (we only did it outside that day, becuase it was nice outside and we wanted them to have some sunlight! lol) but anyways we'll toss them, set them downand they'll come running back to have it done again, lol. They get all excited and start hoppign around, haha.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, now I'm hooked on trying this!! :lol:

Give me the basics - do I just toss her once she gets into my hand? Do I catch her? Do I throw her onto a pillow?

If they hate it, do you think they'll hold it against me? 

LOL!! Thanks!!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... my rats would have a heart attack 8O


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, Well in those pictures we had just lighty tossed Jay and cought him, but normally we only do it on the bed and toss him on a pillow. I doubt EVERY rat likes it, but I would only try it if your rat is really comfortable with you and likes to be razzeld up a bit...which both my boys love, lol. 

If you want to try it, I would suggest lighty tossing her on a soft pillow, see if she likes it first. I dont think they would hold anything against you, lol. They would most likey be like, "What the heck just happned?"


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

renay said:


> ... my rats would have a heart attack 8O



That's kinda what I'm worried about. As you guys (might) know, I'm super against forced socialization and all about allowing the girls to have their autonomy and do as they please. 

Now, if they LOVE being tossed, then I want to give them the thrill, but if they hate it I'll feel really bad. :?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think its becuase we have always rough played with them, westled and stuff like that, that they find it so exciting.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My little man is probably the only one that likes it and the only reason I found out is because little man is a popcorn and i had went to put him on the pillow and he squirmed out of my hands and fell and he came running back panting, yes panting! and wagging his tail i will try and get a video of it.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, High jack my post why don't you people!! Lol.
Very cute pictures Jennie. Keep them coming peoples!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, we're going to try it tonight with the girls. 

I'm going to pile up a bunch of towels and give them a light toss, just a little ride! :lol:

I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, GL and I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

a few pics for you...


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think any of my rats would like being tossed, but that looks so cute! Maybe if one of my new girls has a more outgoing personality I'll try it sometime 

Back to the topic of your thread, Hippy, I personally love the picture of Rokk in my signature. Every time I see it, to me it looks like he's doing the robot :lol:

Here are some pictures that might be what you're looking for ^_^


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

WONDERFUL!
I sure can get a lot out of Noah! :] Look at all the pudge!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

LMAO JennieLove, I think I laughed for about 5min straight after looking at your flying Jay pics lol! The look on his face, omg. He loves it.
I'll have to try that with toby once she gets more comfortable with me. Though, she's pretty good now. She likes being roughed up. I'll make farty noises on her belly and chase her with my hands and she plays right back


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, thats great!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay so here's the report on last nights tossing.

I piled up a bunch of towels and their little baby blanket on the floor in the bathroom so they had a very soft landing. Then whenever they were in my hand (I don't pick my girls up, so it was whenever they crawled into my hand which was like 30 times) I would extend it over the blanket and kinda bounce them out of my hand about 4 inches above the pile. 

I don't know exactly how to read them, because they sort of seemed like they liked it, because they'd come back right after I did it, and I'd do it again. But they also sort of seemed slightly indifferent to it, almost like "hey cool, I got to the ground quicker". LOL I mean normally they would have come right back to me regardless, as they like to be on me anyway.

I worry that they were coming back NOT to be tossed again, but kind of like in submission, like "hey mommy, don't throw me again, okay? I love you. Why did you throw me?"

Ha ha ha! I'm sure I'm just overly nervous about throwing my pets around! :lol:

I'll slowly make it a higher drop gradually and see if they continue to be okay with it, or even love it. My only concern is that they didn't really brux during the game, so I don't have a definitive answer from them on how they liked it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

One of my favorite action pics:









The rest are here: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1034.html


----------



## usernamethis (Aug 21, 2007)

I could understand using a pillow or something soft for them to land on ( that is if they enjoy being "tossed" in the first place), but the concrete outside on your driveway?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you refering to me usernamethis? 

We were NOT tossing Jay ON the driveway, LMAO...that would just be horrible! We were on the grass with all there toys and thing and my bf was catching him. Sorry if that confused you. 


rattikins - 

All I know is when my boys are enjoying it, they start hoping around everywhere, and get all hyper! Haha, If they seem like they dont enjoy it, I wouldnt do it anymore...like you said, she might be thinking "Hey, momma stop it!" but you know your rats better than I do. Some rats like it, some rats don't. Maybe its just a boy thing...lol.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> rattikins -
> 
> All I know is when my boys are enjoying it, they start hoping around everywhere, and get all hyper! Haha, If they seem like they dont enjoy it, I wouldnt do it anymore...like you said, she might be thinking "Hey, momma stop it!" but you know your rats better than I do. Some rats like it, some rats don't. Maybe its just a boy thing...lol.


Oh I'm definitely not ruling it out yet, they seemed interested and for sure not upset at all... just more indifferent. 

I'm thinking that as I get them more used to it and go higher and higher, they'll like it more and more


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, dont go too high!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL!

Yeah, I was think I'd just throw them off the roof and see if it makes them brux :lol:

J/K of course


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

awww jay is so freakin cute!!! so jealous...

my "hyper" rats like being tossed, the more laid back ones, really dont.btw nice camera, what kind is it?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, my Bob is really the laid back one. Jay has always been hyper! He's always moving, playing, westling Bob...and having adventures, lol. 

Its a Konica Minolta - Macro AF zoom lense 28-100mm f/3.5-5.6 D


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is Daddy showing off :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww he is so cute!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> lol, my Bob is really the laid back one. Jay has always been hyper! He's always moving, playing, westling Bob...and having adventures, lol.
> 
> Its a Konica Minolta - Macro AF zoom lense 28-100mm f/3.5-5.6 D


darn hyper ones lol, all crazy.

that camera is not a pocket camera right? i looked it up and all the ones i saw were quite large


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh no, not a pocket camera at all. lol 

This isnt my camera, but they look similar...same brand (which they dont make anymore):


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

twilight, thats a great pose, shows his whole body, thank you!
Plus, he is beautiful!


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

heres a one for ya...


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

heres Gilligan's hindquarters:









oh, and this isn't my rat, but I thought it was the most adorable thing ever:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

YES! CUTE!


----------



## Kbomblives (Jul 30, 2007)

haha YAY!!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

gottink87-That is the cutest thing ever. oh my goodeness it reminds me of a baby doll i used to have minus the hair. =]

and JennieLove I swear that Jay is me rencarnated into a rat, from his ocd, to his eyes(well mine are the same haha but still they're cute), and he's white.(like me?) hahaha


----------

